# Going to Watercolor Western Lake



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

I am going to watercolor for a week and will fish Western lake. I heard there are trout, redfish, bass and brim. Has anyone fished it and if so What did you use?
Thanks


----------



## Reelfly (Apr 17, 2010)

I have fished Eastern Lake in Seagrove a bunch. Fantastic bassin on plastic worms working the northern shoreline. 

Western lake should be pretty good too.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Western Lake is in Grayton Beach SP and it a great lake to kayak fish for bass. I have fished it a number of times but not this early so I can't tell you how the fish are feeding but I used mostly plugs and spinners that worked for me up North and I caught my share. If you are kayaking, you can duck under the first 30A bridge and go up into the northwest end of the lake where the weeds are thick. In the summer, it is full of lily pads and I had the best luck in those areas with either a hula popper or plastic worms rigged and jigged Carolina style.

Good luck and enjoy that lake, it is one of the rare dune lakes in our area and one of the very few that you can put a canoe or kayak on.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have caught black drum in it also. Fished Shrimp on the bottom. I was told there was a ten foot gator in there by the security guard, not sure how much I believe it as I have fished it a half dozen times and never seen one. But I was just letting you know.


----------



## alcsr (Jul 27, 2015)

*Fishing Western Lake by Water Color*

Has anyone fished Western Lake by Water Color? Is it worth trying. Will be on vacation in August & . Thank you for any insights.


----------

